# Tighten those lug nuts!



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

It wasn't a big deal, but i did tell myself before I rode that I needed to check the lugs because it was the first ride with theses wheels. I'll remember now!










Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man everyones backrest falls off i have had to redo mine already too and my bro in laws is broken off now.....crappy partical board and screws.....on the flip side atleast the bike didnt roll........


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Actually I just take the cover off of the backrest when my wife rides hers. It's too much trouble to take it all off. Yeah luckily we were going slow at the time, and not in thick mud as that would have made fixing it much worse!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

really your screws dont woller out the wood in the backrest.....hmmmmm


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the one from cabela's that is just a cushion that slides over the frame. No wood on mine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

awwwwww i see i didnt know it was like that but now i do...learn something new everyday


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

ia i have the same backrest. flips down and all. pretty nifty just on my bike with it up hits my lower back when i have it up and riding. got tired of it hurting so i took it off.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...ummmm I must be missing something. The guy's talking about lug nuts, the wheel is sitting off to the side and you all are talking about the backrest (??) 

I must be having a pretty day (women can't be pretty and smart at the same time ya know)


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

^^ I'm missing it too. 

A few weeks ago I forgot to tighten the lugnuts on my RZR. Made it a few hundred yards and bam...wheel fell off. Luckily I was in soft sand and going slow.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

That happened to my nephew's brute yesterday. He checked the lugs earlier in the week. His left rear came off when we was heading back, and it was pouring down rain. Got home to find out he was missing two off the right front.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a friend lose his left rear on a 350x once. A 3-wheeler on 2 wheels=crash. I'm glad you didn't flip it. 

To the Batcave!


----------



## g00se9983 (Jul 10, 2012)

does anyone know what the proper torqe rating for the lugs are?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

i want to say around 60-65 ft/lbs


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

55 I do believe on 05 to 07


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

It's a good lesson lol.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Big D said:


> ...ummmm I must be missing something. The guy's talking about lug nuts, the wheel is sitting off to the side and you all are talking about the backrest (??)
> 
> I must be having a pretty day (women can't be pretty and smart at the same time ya know)


Tonka was looking at his rear rack back rest and seen no padding on it so he thought it fell off.

Sent from my C771


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Some people have no awareness of what's going on around them now days......lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Huh? Did you say something?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dang canadians plus a woman at that.....lol jk d


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You can add [email protected] to that list too


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

lol :what:

Sent from my C771


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Been there done that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

We put blue loctite on the new lugs. That should keep them from coming off.


----------

